# closed



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hosting small groups at a time
Make up to 1.88mil bells with a full storage!

Accepting 1NMT as entry fee
*limiting to one trip at the moment*
*please leave through airport after selling*


----------



## alitwick (Apr 14, 2020)

I’m interested!


----------



## infamant (Apr 14, 2020)

Im interested  could we visit multiple times?


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (Apr 14, 2020)

id like to come over


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 14, 2020)

I NEED TO VISIT I HAVE SO MANY TURNIPS!!! ONE TRIP IS IT THO


----------



## Froggoshroom (Apr 14, 2020)

Dodo code?


----------



## acnl.nancy (Apr 14, 2020)

hi i would like to come


----------



## mxthmxn (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## elimaycry (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come if you're still open!


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 14, 2020)

elimaycry said:


> I'd like to come if you're still open!


Still open! Taking a few at a time so it may take a couple of minutes but I will try to get to everyone


----------



## nicesawa (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## drakeotomy (Apr 14, 2020)

May I stop by, if you have room?


----------



## ermis (Apr 14, 2020)

id like to come if possible!


----------



## chickaboom (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to visit. NMT ready as tip


----------



## Xme (Apr 14, 2020)

Me too please, I will tip


----------



## Saphi (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come Please?


----------



## Feferily (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to drop by. Hope the flood of people isn’t too much!


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Still accepting visitors! Will be PMing code once it’s your turn


----------



## radzcrossing (Apr 14, 2020)

i'd like to come sell!


----------



## frey_ah (Apr 14, 2020)

can i come sell please ?


----------



## Chibee (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d like to come sell please


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 14, 2020)

may i join this list?


----------



## stephanieac (Apr 14, 2020)

still open?


----------



## swagteen18 (Apr 14, 2020)

hey! is this still running?


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 14, 2020)

swagteen18 said:


> hey! is this still running?


Slowly but surely still open


----------



## swagteen18 (Apr 14, 2020)

AndresDaniel1 said:


> Slowly but surely still open


awesome! can you put me on the list please


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Finally caught up!

bump


----------



## rebornking (Apr 14, 2020)

Can i come please?


----------



## llamasity (Apr 14, 2020)

Could I come?
EDIT: sorry nvm! just realized i dont have enough nook miles for a ticket... will come back later if still open!


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come over please if you still have time after you finish everyone else


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 14, 2020)

0orchid said:


> I'd like to come over please if you still have time after you finish everyone else


All caught up! PMing code


----------



## pamelarose (Apr 14, 2020)

are you still open ? I would love to come if so


----------

